# The Madone Model is all but gone



## bikehp (May 1, 2014)

Just saw the new list of bikes for 2015. The Madone Carbon only lives on has a 7 Series. No more 3, 4, 5, or 6 series Carbon Madone's.


----------



## Horze (Mar 12, 2013)

This company is strange.

Not long ago they produced bikes with wavy geometries such that a 58 fitted like an industry standard 54 whilst a Trek 56 fitted like an industry standard 58. The geometries have settled down as of recently but I wouldn't trust these folks to maintain a consistent product over any length of time.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

odd.. the madone is an extremely popular bike.. I see tons on them. I got my wife a P1 six series and it's a solid bike.


----------



## Neb (Sep 8, 2012)

I suspect they're probably positioning the Emonda to replace the Madone.


----------



## slypx (Mar 26, 2011)

Neb said:


> I suspect they're probably positioning the Emonda to replace the Madone.


+ 1

RIP : Madone ...

Trek will remain with 2 lines of products : Emonda and Domane... just like they had with Madone and Domane


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

Maybe they will do a new aero bike to compete with the Venge?


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

dougrocky123 said:


> Maybe they will do a new aero bike to compete with the Venge?


I agree with this. I think the madone will be relaunched as a full aero bike, unlike the supposed aero the current madone is.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

r1lee said:


> I agree with this. I think the madone will be relaunched as a full aero bike, unlike the supposed aero the current madone is.


its not supposed... depends on who's test data you believe ... it actually does well for itself in a few.(non trek) Giant's test makes it look the worse.


----------



## kookieCANADA (Jan 20, 2011)

spdntrxi said:


> its not supposed... depends on who's test data you believe ... it actually does well for itself in a few.(non trek) Giant's test makes it look the worse.


Is this the Giant test where the Madone had Bontrager RXL wheelset while the Giant Propel had Zipp 404 FC?


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

As goes Lance, so goes the Madone.

The association between the two was bad for marketing; there had to be a change of image.


----------



## Chader09 (Jun 10, 2014)

I had a similar thought. I suspect Trek may be developing a full aero road bike that will fill the void of the Madone in the future. I wouldn't be surprised if they come up with another anagram name to leave the old LA issues behind.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

Chader09 said:


> I had a similar thought. I suspect Trek may be developing a full aero road bike that will fill the void of the Madone in the future. I wouldn't be surprised if they come up with another anagram name to leave the old LA issues behind.


It will probably be called the Demona, which some will say still continues the Lance association. :lol:


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

mpre53 said:


> It will probably be called the Demona, which some will say still continues the Lance association. :lol:


No, it will be called the "Clean", an anagram of "Lance"!


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

Peter P. said:


> No, it will be called the "Clean", an anagram of "Lance"!


good one


----------



## Horze (Mar 12, 2013)




----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

I hope the keep the model...I really prefer the ride of my Madone over the Domane I did an "around the block" test ride.


----------



## obed (Jan 12, 2014)

my local Trek dealer told me that in 2016, the Madone will be a full aero bike.
A total new frame to counter the venge...I guess we will just wait and see if that is what happens


----------



## Chader09 (Jun 10, 2014)

It is now official, the Madone models are stripped for 2015 on their website.
Madone - Trek Bicycle


----------



## HISI808 (Dec 25, 2012)

Glad I got my 2014 Madone P1 Six series this month. Just made the cutoff.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/trek/post-your-carbon-trek-bikes-here-24394-43.html#post4697215


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

I heard different. They might be revamping the Madone for 2016. Source is legit as well. But Trek can always change their minds anytime. I'd like to see the Madone stay but it's up to Trek.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

HISI808 said:


> Glad I got my 2014 Madone P1 Six series this month. Just made the cutoff.
> 
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/trek/post-your-carbon-trek-bikes-here-24394-43.html#post4697215


same here although I got it a few months back... only 7's and 2 series... wow that is a lot of bikes gone. The 6 was/is a bargain.


----------

